# Recently laid SW Buffalo



## Phillip97 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi, I've got some Sir Walter Buffalo laid on august 14th. I'm located in South east Melbourne and I know there wasn't been the most sunniest/warmest days but I'm curious as to if this grass is travelling along well. I've checked a couple slabs and it seems some haven't taken root. Just wondering if there's anything that's I've done wrong or can do to help it. Cheers


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Being from NSW, Need to just keep it moist.
When it decides to warm up a bit in the next month. then the roots will start to shoot.
Keep off it as much as humanly possible till the roots take hold.
Might hit it with some Lawnporn root builder or seasol gold. 
At the end of October hit it with some of your Fav fertiliser


----------

